
Canadian dial-up art is older than the internet - longdefeat
https://www.cbc.ca/arts/this-canadian-dial-up-art-is-older-than-the-internet-and-was-long-thought-to-be-lost-until-now-1.4662086
======
basicplus2
<insert your country here> dial-up art is older than the internet

